# got a free piranha. but it's black???



## tarheel216 (Oct 27, 2003)

I found out by looking in the paper that a guy was givign his fish away and I went and got somethign called a black piranha. Its like 8" long and has red eyes. Buts he is cool and I like him. The guy told me I need a 75 gallon tank or above, but all I have is a 10 gallon so I put him in that. He seems to be ok but whenever I come close ot the tank he starts thrashing and splashing water out. I threw in a goldfish and he ate is quick. THERE WERE SCALES EVERYWHERE!I was just wondering how big this guy was gonna get and is it true that piranhas eat people?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

A TEN GALLON IS TOO SMALL. You are a friggin idiot. He needs to be in at least a 55 gallon. he needs space and rhoms are pretty aggressive. Can he even turn around in that tank? You are the type of people that screw up this hobby. You shoudl have done research or something on the fish before you go it. You must be an ugly monkey faced bastard to do some ignorant thing like that.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

10g is small that thing might even JUMP out or bang the glass 24/7


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

it doesnt matter. He doesnt care about the fish. He just wants to see a show. That fish can not be happy in that tank. ANd it makes me sick to my stomach that you wouldnt even listen to the previous owner. Do you even have a heater and a cycled tank for the fish?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

putting a 8er in a 10g is like som1 putting a person in a closet sh*t!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haha reading your topic makes you sound racist!! I would definalty spend some money on a tank to keep that fish if you really like it and all!!


----------



## tarheel216 (Oct 27, 2003)

cycled? what is that? I have a light on in the tank and it keeps the water warm I think, but I dotnhave a heater. calm down dude. Im new to this. I know you think you are so tough with you little g-unit sig, but if you are going to be a jerk and not offer me any help please stay out my post.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

No Heater= that fish is gonna be a GONER soon!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> that fish is gonna be a GONER soon!





















Oburi


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

You need a heater and you need a cycled tank. Is the fish any more paler than when you first saw it? A rhom that size is a bit more of a responsibility than just any new fish, even any regular red belly.

Well you need to feed the fish good foods liek beef heart or krill. DOnt just feed it gldfish. And u need a much bigger tank.

I actually hope your fihs just out tonite and dies on the floor because you dont deserve such a great specimen.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

what do you have in the tank besides a light?


----------



## tarheel216 (Oct 27, 2003)

What is krill? Man you must be making stuff up or somethign cuz Im new. Its my damn fish and if I wanted to feed it sh*t I will feed it sh*t. SO calm down dude. G UNIT... you probably white and just fronting. All I know if that he aint hungry because I fed him a hot dog after I fed him the goldfish and he ate the whole thing. I tried to pet him when I was feeding him the hotdog but he turned around and nipped my finger. Makoa an lazy thanks for the feedback, makoa u look kinda cute with yo shirt off......


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> because I fed him a hot dog after I fed him the goldfish and he ate the whole thing. I tried to pet him when I was feeding him the hotdog but he turned around and nipped my finger


























Oburi


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

tarheel216 said:


> I tried to pet him when I was feeding him the hotdog but he turned around and nipped my finger.


 Oh my goodness! U got bit by a black piranha? call 911 NOW. ASAP. They are poisinous. has your heart started to speed up yet? because if so it might be too late.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

oburi said:


> > because I fed him a hot dog after I fed him the goldfish and he ate the whole thing. I tried to pet him when I was feeding him the hotdog but he turned around and nipped my finger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

If you want your P to live to get a 55gal tank, a heater, a filter with a bio wheel id say an emperor400 at least. some gravel, plants, and some bio spira quick.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> If you want your P to live to get a 55gal tank, a heater, a filter with a bio wheel id say an emperor400 at least. some gravel, plants, and some bio spira quick.


 i dont think it has much to live


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

where are you located tarheel?

Oburi


----------



## tarheel216 (Oct 27, 2003)

DIE??? im barely bleeding. Should I really call 911? are they really poisonous? Somebody please respond besided hannibal, he should be kicked off this board. his ignorence is not needed.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea i kno but I would hate to see a 8" rhom die thats an awesome fish


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

they can be posinious. where are you located? it can cause full body paralysis.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

screw you! Im done with this topic. YOu just a freaking idiot for not knowing what you were getting yourself into. I hope the poisin sets in while you are deep in sleep and you die a gruesome painful death and we hear about you tomorrow on the news. No one will come to your funeral because you are a horrible and ignorant person.

BTW the tarheels suck c*ck!


----------



## tarheel216 (Oct 27, 2003)

let's see TARHEEL????? WELL I SURE AINT LOCATED IN KANSAS!!! AND I might be new to this forum but i know im not going to get body paralysis. So whoever chooses to post such ignorence please stay out my post!!!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i hope this guy gets banned for his ignorance.

*nudge* *nudge*

Oburi


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you are dumb man...you should do some research before getting a fish...you are one of those idiots who won't be able to take care of their fish and just dump it in the river so


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> screw you! Im done with this topic. YOu just a freaking idiot for not knowing what you were getting yourself into. I hope the poisin sets in while you are deep in sleep and you die a gruesome painful death and we hear about you tomorrow on the news. No one will come to your funeral because you are a horrible and ignorant person.
> 
> BTW the tarheels suck c*ck!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

go give the fish to a pet store and watch that he doesnt bite off your hand


----------



## tarheel216 (Oct 27, 2003)

He keeps sloshing the water out of the tank. And I have to keep adding more water. Im gettign sick of running dowstairs to the faucet to get water from the Brita. I want to use really clean water right? See I am doing something right. And Look if you going to bad mouth me an spew ignorence stay out th epost!!! You internet geeks, im jus tryan get some fish help.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

tarheel216 said:


> know if that he aint hungry because I fed him a hot dog after I fed him the goldfish and he ate the whole thing. I tried to pet him when I was feeding him the hotdog but he turned around and nipped my finger.


i was wondering if any else tried to pet thier p while feeding lol

he is lucky their isnt a finger at the bottom of his tank


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

get some common sense you retard...8" fish in an uncycled 10 gallon tank with no heater??


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

i hope he bites your wrist and out of ignorance you keep your wrist in the tank because you dont want blood all over the room. And faster and faster your blood flows out of your body into the water. DIE YOU STUPID WHOREMUNGER DIE!!!!


----------



## tarheel216 (Oct 27, 2003)

you guys are all poopy faces, if you dont have somethin constructive to say jus stay out the forum, you dont have to respond. Especially you hannibal, you are a major league jerk.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

how long have you had this fish 4?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

you want some help! first thing if you can't give it a good sized cycled tank with proper filtration,heater,ect. then take it back to who you got it from or give to a fish store or sh*t i'll take it. but its your responsiblity to give it the best live you can or give it up!! fast


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea if your not prepared to spend a coupple hundred dollars give it to a pet store or some1 who could take proper care of it

and please dont put it in a river or lake


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok .. i'll try to give you some help.

10g tank is too small..atleast a 55gallon
with heating, filtration, oxygen.. 
get a heater right away.. water temp should be between 80-86 degrees.
then get a bigger tank and start cycling it.. use biospira.. should take a couple days only.
after all this.. he should be ok.. and the other guys will stop bashing you..








if you CAN get a LFS to hold the fish for you then give it to them till you get a tank setup .. otherwise he MIGHT die in the 10g...
and once all is done.. 
get some PICS up for us.
good luck dude.


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 27, 2003)

My only in put on the subject is if yo have know intention on caring for the piranhas needs then yo need to give the piranha to someone who cares and stop torchering the poor thing. :sad:


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I dunno why the original owner gave it to you...when he knew it was hella dangerous to newbies...

First off...do NOT try to pet your Piranha...unless you want to be called stumpy.
Second...please get a bigger tank for him...I don't think it'll die soon, but if it isn't happy of it's environment...they will commit suicide.
Third...read as much as you can about the type of piranha that you have on this site and figure the rest out.

Good luck dude...and don't release the fish in the lake or river when you are bored with it...a lot of the members here will gladly take him off of your hands.

Oh yeah, welcome to P-fury...
P.S. read the forum rules while you're at it...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> ok .. i'll try to give you some help.
> 
> 10g tank is too small..atleast a 55gallon
> with heating, filtration, oxygen..
> ...


 Well said, I would also suggest reading through these articles the do's and dont's, how to cycle your tank, and how to take properly care for piranhas. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...php?id=articles


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

YOU HAVE THE LUCK TO GET A RHOMB AND YOU KEEP HIM IN A 10G WITH NOTHING ?








the only advice for you is to go to a pet shop, buy a bigger tank, with filter,heater,gravel,rocks,plants,and hope the Rhom dont die.


----------



## jason (Aug 26, 2003)

this guy's full of it. i find it hard to believe there is someone that stupid out there... pet a piranha?! sure buddy.

he's just trying to get a rise out of us. i think its best that this topic gets closed and that sob gets banned.

moron. get a life.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

tarheel216 said:


> I found out by looking in the paper that a guy was givign his fish away and I went and got somethign called a black piranha. Its like 8" long and has red eyes. Buts he is cool and I like him. The guy told me I need a 75 gallon tank or above, but all I have is a 10 gallon so I put him in that. He seems to be ok but whenever I come close ot the tank he starts thrashing and splashing water out. I threw in a goldfish and he ate is quick. THERE WERE SCALES EVERYWHERE!I was just wondering how big this guy was gonna get and is it true that piranhas eat people?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

10 gal tank? yer screwed.

i kept my single RB in a 10 gallon tank a long time ago, he was a bit feeling confined but he was doing ok and eating properly. but i at least had plants and a good filter. when i could afford it i finally bought a new tank and he is very happy in it.

yer screwed dude. did you know u can get fined for this? cruelty towards animal.
so


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> cruelty towards animal.


True...

8" fish in a tiny 10g tank....

you do the math....

Oburi


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

The reasons they got pissed are because of the cares you giving toward the fish...keep in mind that this is "Piranha-fury.com" ...most people on this site loved piranhas...they don't wanna see a good fish get wasted...take Vanz and khuzhong advises...itz good for the fish...you can also show it off to your buddies...


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

i have a 20 G reday for a baby 2" Rhom but i will keep him in it for a month and with woods, plants, heater, filter. But after he will go to a 55 G. I think keep a 8" rhom in a 10 Gallon is the same to kill him in a long agony.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

:smile: This is too funny, I had to use your quote dude, It's just too damnn funny.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

actully ive petted my Red Belly once.
but hell he coulda gotten away if he wante to. did no effort to escape or attack me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Goddammit people, I bet all you guys knew exactly what to do when you got your first fish/piranha, right?
How about educating people that have just started, instead of insulting them - this kind of behaviour makes me sick!

I'm getting sick and tired of the lack of respect and constant flaming that's going on here - we have little rules here and give members a lot of room to make their own judgement calls, but it seems like that's too hard and too much responsability for many here - please, grow up, learn some manners: constant bickering and insulting only harms this site!
If you want PFury to stay what it is now (the right place to get all the information on piranha's you'll ever need), change your behaviour and act like your at least halfway civilized.

This one's closed, and the next time, if you have nothing constructive to add, just stay the f*ck away from that thread!


----------

